# Disminuidor de potencia para tweeter



## mariano22 (Dic 28, 2009)

hola!
tengo un parlante..con un tweeter marca lesen (que desconosco su potencia) y un woofer de 30watt RMS...ambos.. puestos en paralelo...
Todo esto lo mando con 30watt de un tda2040 en puente...pero... cuando quiero que el woofer largue buenos graves...(cuando subo bien el volumen) el tweeter empieza a romper por saturacion...

hay alguna forma de disminuir la potencia solo para el tweeter? para que halla mas graves... o la unica salida es un crossover??

si la forma mas facil es un crossover... de cuanto tienen que ser las bobinas y/o capacitores que debo ponerle?
ya que con las formulas no me llevo muy bien...

un saludo!


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

una resistencia en paralelo se me ocurre, de esta forma, se divide la I pero se mantiene el V, por lo tanto, menos P.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> hola!
> tengo un parlante..con un tweeter marca lesen (que desconosco su potencia) y un woofer de 30watt RMS...ambos.. puestos en paralelo...
> Todo esto lo mando con 30watt de un tda2040 en puente...pero... cuando quiero que el woofer largue buenos graves...(cuando subo bien el volumen) el tweeter empieza a romper por saturacion...
> 
> ...



Mirá mariano:
Cada parlante está diseñado para reproducir un cierto rango de frecuencias a una cierta potencia máxima, y excitarlo con frecuencias fuera de ese rango, en especial si son graves y a potencias relativamente altas, puede destruirlo.
Los tweeter son particularmente delicados, por que manejan bajas potencias (ya que en "agudos" la potencia no es muy alta) y dado el rango de frecuencias al que operan, el desplazamiento maximo del cono/domo/lo_que_sea es muy limitado.
Por otra parte, poniendo los dos parlantes en paralelo estás disminuyendo la impedancia efectiva del conjunto, con lo que tu ampli larga mas potencia y está más exigido.
En resumen, no sigas haciendo eso o te vas a comer el tweeter. Punto.

Para arreglarlo, tenés que limitar el rango de frecuencias que va al tweeter y tenes que hacerlo en forma obligatoria, así que aunque no te lleves bien con las matemáticas, vas a tener que usarlas forzosamente para calcular el crossover que vas a tener que usar. Como algo muuuuyyyyy básico, vas a tener que poner un capacitor en SERIE con el tweeter y el capacitor ese se calcula de esta fórmula:

C = 1/ (2*PI*fc*Rt), donde:

fc = frecuencia a la que querés que el tweeter "comience" a funcionar.
Rt = impedancia de la bobina del tweeter a esa frecuencia.

Ambos valores dependen de cada tweeter en particular, y tenés que tener en cuenta que lo que estamos haciendo no es del todo válido, ya que la realidad es bastante mas compleja, pero para fines prácticos - y antes del desastre que tenés armado - podés tomar:
fc = 2.5 kHz (2500 Hz, aunque lo podés subir más, pero nó bajar)...pero habría que ver hasta donde responde el woofer
Rt = la resistencia del tweeter a C.C. en ohms , que la medís con el tester.

Poné estos valores en la formula de arriba, y con fc en Hz y Rt en ohms te dá C en faradios. Te vá a dar un valor muy chico, así que convertilo a uF para poder ir a comprar el capacitor.

*IMPORTANTE:* Esto no es ni por cerca como se calcula un crossover, ni como se trabaja para repartir las bandas de frecuencia (falta el inductor del woofer), ni como se corrige la impedancia de los parlantes, pero estamos tratando de solucionar un problema de cálculo sin usar matemáticas, así que no se pueden pretender milagros.

Saludos!

PD: Me parece que este tema no vá en este subforo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 29, 2009)

Disculpa que me entrometa. 


ezavalla dijo:


> Rt = impedancia de la bobina del tweeter a esa frecuencia.
> 
> Rt = la resistencia del tweeter a C.C. en ohms , que la medís con el tester.



¿Cual de las dos entonces?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

Yoangel, tenés que leer todo tal como lo puse:



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> *Rt = impedancia de la bobina del tweeter a esa frecuencia.*
> Ambos valores dependen de cada tweeter en particular, y tenés que tener en cuenta que lo que estamos haciendo no es del todo válido, ya que la realidad es bastante mas compleja, *pero para fines prácticos* - y antes del desastre que tenés armado - *podés tomar:
> * *Rt = la resistencia del tweeter a C.C. en ohms , que la medís con el tester.*



Eso es parcialmente válido, por que a la frecuencia que dí o un poco más arriba, ambas resistencias *son parecidas*, aunque quizás es un poco mas alta la impedancia real, el error no va a ser tan grave como el que trae usar un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden por excitación de la resonancia.
*
OJO:* esto no es una técnica general ni mucho menos, pero para este caso lo puede ayudar a zafar del problema sin tener que medir o sacar cuentas o compensar la curva de impedancia del tweeter.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 29, 2009)

ezavalla: muchisimas gracias!! entendi todo bien!... me olvide de aclarar que antes de las pruebas al tweeter (or si acaso) l habia puesto un capacitor electrolito de 10uF de paralelo.. y con el tema de las matematicas.. me sale bien.. el tema es que aveces me confundo porque en algunos casos los atos a poner no son ben claros... pero en esta fórmula... las cosas estan  mas que claras...

estos son los cálculos que hice: 

C= 1/ (2*3.14*3000*7)
C= 1/ 11880
C=0,000007582651 Faradios 

está bien? cuantos uF son? no logré encontrar cuanto equivale a un faradio...

por si ta mal los dtos que obutbe son:

fc: 3000 Hz
Rt: 7 ohms

un saludo!

PD: el rango de frecuencia de resonancia del woofer es de 70-7000 Hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> estos son los cálculos que hice:
> 
> C= 1/ (2*3.14*3000*7)
> C= 1/ 11880
> ...



1 uF es la millonésima parte de un faradio, así que lo que has conseguido es un capacitor de 7.58uF...ponele 6.8uF x 50V electrolítico *no polarizado* o mejor ponele 6.8uF de poliester x 100V (o más). Al woofer deberías ponerle un inductor en serie, por que no es un woofer sino un rango extendido, o subile la frecuencia de corte al tweeter a 4 o 5 kHz.



mariano22 dijo:


> PD: el rango de frecuencia de resonancia del woofer es de 70-7000 Hz



No es rango de frecuencia de resonancia sino solo "rango de frecuencia".

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 29, 2009)

ok... gracias ezavalla... y otra cosa... en la casa de electronica venden exactamente un capacitor poliester de 6,8 uf x100v?

un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

Acá los venden, pero si no hay, ponele 2 de 3.3uF en paralelo o 3 de 2.2uF en paralelo o....ya ves como es la historia...pero te vas a gastar como $3 por capacitor. Si se te vá muy caro, buscá los electrolíticos de 6.8uF no polarizados o hacé el mismo chiste si conseguís otros valores.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 29, 2009)

oka! muchisimas gracias eza!!
cuando tenga un tiempo.. seguro mañana...los compro y te digo que tal anda...

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

La otra opción que se me ocurre es ir por dos de 10uF/100V electrolíticos polarizados (son baratos) puestos "back to back" para formar uno de 5uF NP.

Fijate qué conseguís y comentá qué sale del engendrito 

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 29, 2009)

che cacho poner los capacitores en modo "Back to Back" que es? ponerlo uno y el otro paralelo a este pero  al reves?

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola muchachos! espero no entrometerme mal. Yo probaria cortar solo el tweeter en los 6500 hz aprox con un capacitor de poliester de 3.3 uf x 100 v y el midwoofer lo dejaria directo. Es una sugerencia en base a experiencia y nada mas. Es que me ha tocado usar woofers de bafles de minicomponentes (generalmante con estas caracteristicas de medioy bajos) y al combinarlos con los tweeter domo marca lexen es esta una buena opcion y economica ya que no hay que bobinar nada.

bueno, espero les sea util y seguimos en contacto.

algo perdido pero siempre aca un abrazo, juan jose


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 29, 2009)

buenoo juan muchas gracias! voy a probar las 3 alternativas... la tulla, la de cacho y la de eza... y voy a ver que tal andan... calculo que cortarlo el tweeter a 6.5 KHz va a tar mejor..

mañana voy a comprarme las cosas, pruebo y les comento que tal...

muchas gracias a todos por tanta ayuda!!

un saludo!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 29, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yoangel, tenés que leer todo tal como lo puse:



Ok ezavalla, debí suponerlo. Eso pasa por leer rápidamente. 

Por lo demás muchas gracias por ese ejemplo para calcular la capacitancia de acuerdo a la frecuencia de corte, en este momento me calló "como anillo al dedo".


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> ...poner los capacitores en modo "Back to Back" que es?...


Es esto que te pongo en este esquema.

Y la opción de JJ (subir la frecuencia de corte) es buena, considerala.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchachos! espero no entrometerme mal. Yo probaria cortar solo el tweeter en los 6500 hz aprox con un capacitor de poliester de 3.3 uf x 100 v y el midwoofer lo dejaria directo. Es una sugerencia en base a experiencia y nada mas. Es que me ha tocado usar woofers de bafles de minicomponentes (generalmante con estas caracteristicas de medioy bajos) y al combinarlos con los tweeter domo marca lexen es esta una buena opcion y economica ya que no hay que bobinar nada.



Te entrometés...y muy bien 
Lo único malo que le veo a cortar el tweeter tan arriba es que estás muy muy cerca del límite superior del woofer (suponiendo que sea verdad que llega a los 7 kHz) y no tenés control sobre la forma en que decae la respuesta del mismo. Si lo cortás un poco mas abajo, te asegurás que cae a 6 dB/oct y que el enlace con el tweeter va a ser un poco mas "suave", sin pico en la zona de transición. Por eso le dije que cortara el tweeter en 4 o 5 kHz y el woofer en lo mismo con una bobina en serie, pero será cuestión de probar...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2009)

Yo espero no entrometerme mal....peeero, si no me equivoco y los ya varios equipos que he armado no me miente...

los tweeters domo ya vienen con un sistema de protección y crossover...asi que sólo se conectan en paralelo o sería con el woofer y listo.

si quieren le agregan el cap de 2.2 ó  3.3 ó 4.7uF   pero no cambiará mucho el sistema.

repito: hasta donde yo sé los domo tienen dentro una plaquetita que los proteje y recorta las frecuencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> repito: hasta donde yo sé los domo tienen dentro una plaquetita que los proteje y recorta las frecuencias.



La verdad es que eso es nuevo para mí. Los de domo que he usado venían así nomás, sin crossover ni nada, pero no descarto que alguna marca en particular venga como vos decís.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2009)

claro, los que yo compro tiene una plaqueta dentro, y una bobina de muchisimas espiras de un alambre muy delgado, por ende considero que debe ser de altisima impedancia...por eso es que la plaquetita limita la potencia y la frecuencia...

hay que ver las marcas...solo eso


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 31, 2009)

Eza yo coincido en que lo mejor es calcular bien el crosover y cortar los dos componentes como debe ser para evitar distorsiones por solapamiento de frecuencias o diferencias de fase etc.... pero visto el caso de un sistema economico y solo de proteccion me parecio bueno solamente cortar el teweeter y como dice que lleha a los 7000 hz, bueno que lo corte por ahi
Obviamente es mejor hacerlo a menos frecuencia y asi mejorar la pendiente de cruce pero ya es necesario el cros del woofer.

DJ me parece buena idea si sube fotos o marca o modelo de ese tweeter domo que viene con crosover ya que es una buena alternativa para cadenas economicas. Ademas los fabricantes (no es el caso de todods ) generalmente conocen sus componentes y ese crosover deberia ser el adecuado para el tweeter no?.

Bueno, marianno comenta como te fue con las pruebas.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 31, 2009)

bueno gente... antes que ir a una casa de electronica... ya que me es un poco dificil... probe con un capacitor electrolito POLARIZADO de 10uF 50v en serie con el positivo del tweeter... y la verdad me conforme bastante con eso... capaz que se lo baje un poco... pero igual.. como hoy termine el ampli y vi que andaba muy bien... me conformé...

muchisimas gracias a todosd por estar y darme una mano!!

un abrazo y feliz 2010 para todos!

mariano22


----------

